# Be1 engine



## Be1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, I have a 1986 Nissan Be1. I stuck it here cause im not sure where else to stick it.
But I need to know what type of motor and gearboxes I can put in it. As for the gearbox in it now is just about gone... 3rd and 4th don't change out.

So If replacing a gearbox i'm thinking I might just change motor along with it. I can get just about any motor I wish.

So in short form "What types of motors and boxes can I stick in it?

Thank you


----------

